# Ушиб копчика. Срочно



## Ell (5 Фев 2007)

Дочь сегодня ночью упала на катке. Не в движении, стоя, по сути, зацепившись ребром конька. Отвозили по скорой в больницу. Сделали укол в копчик. Выписали анестезол и кетонал (все  в свечах). МРТ нашли самое ближайшее на среду. Что делать сейчас? Может массаж? Или только покой? А свечи - оба препарата использовать или достаточно одного?

Боль ноющая. Периодическая. Наклоняться больно, сидеть с согнутыми ногами -больно. Лежать на спине - больно.

Вообщем, я в каком-то наижутчайшем волнении.


----------



## ssv (5 Фев 2007)

Ell, ну что за напасть такая... Хоть у детишек быстро заживляется... сам падал в детстве...( но не до такого чтобы укол) жаль девочку. Но вы хоть узнайте телефон кого-нибудь из врачей с форума. Авось, дадут хороший совет что делать.


----------



## Ell (5 Фев 2007)

детишке 21 год. Так что ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2007)

1. Лежать, любая позиция, чтобы не больно (на спине с согнутыми коленями. Под них большую подушку или на боку). Обычно покой на 3-5-7 дней.
2. Свечи - оба варианта (при сильной боли - те же (кетанов) уколы.
3. Холод (лёд, или всё равно что, из морозики), через махровое полотенце (не заморозьте) - на место ушиба, на 2 дня.
4. Через 3 дня (после томографа) - решение о том, что делать дальше.
5. Контроль.


----------



## Ell (6 Фев 2007)

Спасибо, *Доктор*
Свечи одновременно обе или чередовать утро - вечер?


----------



## Helen (6 Фев 2007)

Чередовать лучше, хотя эти препараты из разных лекарственных групп.

Не отчаивайтесь, чаще всего обходится без последствий, ведь не с высоты и не на скорости, поэтому будем надеяться на самый благоприятный исход, ждем результатов МРТ.

Массаж делать не нужно!


----------



## Ell (6 Фев 2007)

Спасибо, *Helen*...я вообще не поняла, зачем анестезол...одного кетонала, может, было б достаточно...

Что-то я в некотором шоке пребываю...слава небесам, что среда не за горами...


----------



## Кронмед (6 Фев 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Лежать, любая позиция, чтобы не больно (на спине с согнутыми коленями. Под них большую подушку или на боку). Обычно покой на 3-5-7 дней.
> 2. Свечи - оба варианта (при сильной боли - те же (кетанов) уколы.
> 3. Холод (лёд, или всё равно что, из морозики), через махровое полотенце (не заморозьте) - на место ушиба, на 2 дня.
> .


После рекомендую смазывать место ушиба. Долбене гель очень помогает в таких случаях. Зимой таких пациентов много.


----------



## Ell (6 Фев 2007)

МРТ отпадает, сломался томограф. В иных местах очередь 3 недели. Идем делать рентген. Может что-то покажет или наоборот, успокоюсь.

*Кронмед*, разогревающие применять, я так понимаю? Насколько помню, если это ушиб, то после холода - согревающие препараты?


----------



## Кронмед (6 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Кронмед*, разогревающие применять, я так понимаю? Насколько помню,если это ушиб, то после холода-согревающие препараты?


Падение на копчик сопровождается ушибом надкостницы. Под надкостницей может образоваться гематома. 

Долобене способствует и регенерации надкостницы  и улучшению микроциркуляции в области травмы и рассасыванию гематомы. Но, дорогая Ell, если вы хотите, что бы гематома фиброзировалась и затем оссифицировалась, то можете не мазать ни чем. Может быть некоторым мужчинам нравятся отдельные локальные выпуклости в области попочки:nyam: :nyam: :nyam:


----------



## Ell (6 Фев 2007)

*Кронмед*, уважаемый, я всего лишь хочу, чтобы у дитятки всё было хорошо, посему говорите честно - мазать и мазать ?


----------



## Кронмед (6 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Кронмед*, уважаемый, я всего лишь хочу, чтобы у дитятки всё было хорошо, посему говорите честно- мазать и мазать ?



Мазать! В области копчика очень мощный связочный аппарат, в результате удара он тоже мог пострадать. Очень часто именно он и фиброзируется, ратируя или децентрируя копчик, в результате чего копчик утрачивает мобильность, что есть плохо, т.к. к нему крепиться масса внутритазовых мышц, фасций и связок, дисфункция последних влечёт за собой некоторые дисфункции малого таза и регидность твердой мозговой оболочки, т.к. она тоже крепится к копчику. 

Регидность твердой мозговой оболочки может сопровождаться массой неприятностей furious для здоровья. Если написать обо всём, то будет почти диссертация.


----------



## Ell (6 Фев 2007)

Спасибо....сейчас посмотрим что покажет рентген....


----------



## Alex74 (6 Фев 2007)

Элл, не знаю поможет вам или нет, но я уже упомянал при Д-р Ступине про гомеопатический Traumel-S(Hell) - я им даже очень серьезные разрывы связок восстанавливал, не то что синяки (он также есть в каплях таблетках и ампулах при более серьезных пост травматических проблемах )(((скоро туда менеджером устроюсь когда меня уволят из-за того что слишком много времени здесь провожу)))

Добавлено через 45 секунд 
и в том числе для сопровождающих воспалительных процессов...

Добавлено через 1 минуту 
и главный плюс помимо просто лечения - что очень быстро и никакой химии


----------



## Ell (6 Фев 2007)

Да боюсь экспериментировать особо. Она у меня тоже аллергик.

Добавлено через 1 час 51 минуту 
Вообщем, рентген перелома не показал. Написали: нельзя исключить перелом копчика. А в диагнозе - ушиб копчика.

Покой, не сидеть, не ходить. Спать на животе.

Тут же назначили электрофорез с новокаином и ультразвук с долобене.

На новокаин точно будет аллергия. Я думаю, что пока надо обеспечить полный покой, продолжать свечи и начать мазать долобене. Верно?

Нереально же ездить на процедуры, если надо лежать и не надо сидеть.


----------



## Helen (7 Фев 2007)

Конечно, ездить в таком состоянии - больше вреда будет, покой и местное применение мазей будут эффективнее.

Слышала, что имеется сервис - физиопроцедуры можно и с доставкой на дом, но конкретных контактов не имею, попробую узнать, если понадобится.


----------



## Ell (7 Фев 2007)

*Helen*, спасибо за идею  
Обзвоню, думаю, что найду.

Добавлено через 5 часов 34 минуты 
А, забываю вот еще что спросить.

А *когда* можно будет снова вставать на коньки? А на горные лыжи?


----------



## Кронмед (8 Фев 2007)

Для тех, кто не умеет падать, продаются специальные приспособления для защиты копчика.aiwan


----------



## Ell (8 Фев 2007)

Так а с защитой когда можно ?


----------



## Кронмед (8 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> так а с защитой когда можно ?


С защитой можно всегда, лишь бы не болело.


----------



## Ell (8 Фев 2007)

*Кронмед*, что Вы думаете по поводу данной защиты?

http://www.traektoria.ru/catalog.htm?cat=71&id=761


----------



## Кронмед (9 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Кронмед*, что Вы думаете по поводу данной защиты?
> 
> http://www.traektoria.ru/catalog.htm?cat=71&id=761


Это для мальчиков. а есть и специально для девочек, более элегантные и попку лучше подчёркивают!good


----------



## Ell (9 Фев 2007)

Спасибо   
но суть та же?

А нам долго долобене использовать?


----------



## Tzampika (9 Фев 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> С защитой можно всегда, лишь бы не болело.



А тем у кого грыжи (одну из которых удалили) можно с защитой?


----------



## Ell (9 Фев 2007)

Tzampika написал(а):


> А тем у кого грыжи (одну из которых удалили) можно с защитой?



До поры до времени  
Я на коньки уже не рискую. Хотя после операции вставала, но после нескольких падежей решила не волновать судьбу.


----------



## Helen (17 Фев 2007)

Ell, как дочь себя чувствует?


----------



## Кронмед (17 Фев 2007)

Tzampika написал(а):


> А тем у кого грыжи (одну из которых удалили) можно с защитой?


Можно! Но только в темпе вальса и с согнутыми коленками. Доктор Ступин всё это сто раз твердил.
Ему мой *РЕСПЕКТ!*


----------



## Ell (17 Фев 2007)

*Helen*, спасибо  
Вроде неплохо, по крайней мере говорит, что не болит. По походке смотрю - тоже лучше. Каблук пока не носит. Свечи уже не используем, мазать долобене продолжаем.


----------



## Кронмед (20 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Helen*, спасибо
> Вроде неплохо, по крайней мере говорит, что не болит. По походке смотрю - тоже лучше. Каблук пока не носит. Свечи уже не используем, мазать долобене продолжаем.


Есть такое упражнение: хождение "гусем". Очень балансирует крестцово-копчиковый связочный аппарат.
Но лучше. что бы мануальщик посмотрел,:blush200:  нет лиnea  там смещения!


----------



## Ell (20 Фев 2007)

*Кронмед*, спасибо  
Про "гуськом" я поняла. А вот насчет мануальщика...Ну не знаю я ни одного, а рисковать, обращаясь, куда попало -боюсь...


----------



## Кронмед (20 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Кронмед*,  А вот насчет мануальщика...Ну не знаю я ни одного, а рисковать, обращаясь, куда попало -боюсь...


А который Вас лечил?


----------



## Ell (20 Фев 2007)

Не-не...мне ж невролог запретил мануальную терапию. Сказано было - нельзя с таким диагнозом. Я и не обращалась.

А у остеопата я была как-то....но что-то недовольна результатом. Вероятно, это тоже не моё.


----------



## Ell (22 Фев 2007)

У нас новые результаты.

*закрытый перелом S3-S2*.

что делать теперь?


----------



## Кронмед (22 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> У нас новые результаты.
> 
> *закрытый перелом S3-S2*.
> 
> что делать теперь?


Как перелом? У неё же ничего не болит? Может ошибка?
Выложи снимки! Не может этого быть! Она бы не могла ходить!

Добавлено через 2 минуты 
А в какой части перелом? Может у неё с рождения несращение? Такое бывает! У меня масса больных с такими крестцами!


----------



## Ell (22 Фев 2007)

Не дали снимки. 
Ходит!
Я вообще не понимаю. Или парит мне, что не болит или что?
Но, если б болело, я б видела по походке ж!
Короче, привезет описание, посмотрю что там и как. Или мне самой к врачу поехать?

Я ж говорю S3-S2.
А откуда я знаю, что у неё от рождения?


----------



## Кронмед (22 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Не дали снимки.
> Ходит!
> Я вообще не понимаю. Или парит мне, что не болит или что?
> Но, если б болело, я б видела по походке ж!
> ...


Кстати, очень частые внутрикостные повреждения при рождении S2 - S3. И все живут нормально!


----------



## Ell (22 Фев 2007)

А как узнать было от рождения или сейчас случилось? Чисто по клинике?
А почему может не срастаться ? Это я виновата была?
Блин, короче...какие мои действия?


----------



## Кронмед (22 Фев 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Кстати очень частые внутрикостные повреждения при рождении S2 - S3. И все живут нормально!


Когда есть даже просто трещина крестца, человек из-за боли осторожно садится и осторожно встаёт. Все движения ограничены. Наклониться не может, приседает.


----------



## Ell (22 Фев 2007)

Хорошо, я сама ее осмотрю. Под пальцами при переломе будет больно? В смысле при ощупывании? Должно ж быть.

Я еще после травмы весь позвоночник ей прогоняла. Ничего, кроме некоторого отека как раз в этом месте примерно, не обнаружила. Но гематома и была внутренняя раз ушиб. Правильно? 
Потом еще сколько раз ощупывала - никаких болевых симптомов.

Меня уже гложат сомнения...может забить на платного доктора и обследоваться в поликлинике?


----------



## Кронмед (22 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> > А как узнать было от рождения или сейчас случилось? Чисто по клинике?
> 
> 
> Если ребёночка это не беспокоит, то никто и не дёргается. Он так и живёт. Один мой пациент только в 30 лет узнал, что у него одна почка, Когда уже армию отслужил!
> ...


----------



## Ell (22 Фев 2007)

Барышня на двух факультетах в универе учится и за рулем сидит.
И так дней 10 отвалялась, пока я над душой сидела. Уже не удержать.
А *долобене* уже не надо?


----------



## Кронмед (22 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Барышня на двух факультетах в универе учится и за рулем сидит.
> И так дней 10 отвалялась пока я над душой сидела. Уже не удержать.
> А *долобене* уже не надо?


Если отёка нет, то не надо! Теперь нужны репаративные процессы: КАРИПАЗИМ в теме!


----------



## Ell (22 Фев 2007)

ОК, поняла.
Еще вопрос.
Горные лыжи отменить? Или пусть едет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

ПРостите, но тут или есть перелом или нет перелома.

Снимки - вот ответ на вопрос - есть они или нет.
Дайте снимки, тем более у коммерческого доктора, за них заплачено.

Окончательный ответ - МРТ.

Перелом или ушиб. Лечение одно - покой и обезболивающие. Либо две недели, либо месяц, полтора.

Если потери от не поездки на лыжи, меньше стоимости МРТ- лежать.

Если потери от не поездки на лыжи, больше стоимости МРТ - сделать МРТ, и тогда принимать решение.


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

Да плевать мне на потери. Там сто МРТ точно можно сделать. А может и больше. Суть не в этом.
По снимкам врач сказал - закрытый перелом.

Даже если я их возьму на руки, ну, быть может, уже что-то там рассмотрю. На форум свои до сих пор выложить не могу, ибо специфика обработки. 

Обезболивающее - а смысл, если ничего уже не болит? Свечи все добросовестно проделали. Долобене отмазали.

Лялька говорит, что не болит. Не замечаю, что что-то беспокоит. Посему и думаю - а перелом есть?


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

Элл! Был бы перелом, вопрос о лыжах не встал бы!!!
Потому что больно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

ПРостите, но тут или есть перелом или нет перелома.

Снимки - вот ответ на вопрос - есть они или нет.


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

Так вопрос у *меня* - отпускать или где.....?  
Или перестраховаться? 
С другой стороны, я думаю...болело бы...Но я ж не ломала копчик и не знаю  
Я только поясницу ж ломала ...

*Доктор*, по снимкам врач, спустя сколько уже? Вообщем-сегодня-сказал-перелом.

Что мне еще странно - ведь опять отправил и не предложил госпитализацию.


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ПРостите, но тут или есть перелом или нет перелома.
> 
> Снимки-вот ответ на вопрос есть они или нет.


Тогда вопрос ставим следующим образом. Допустим перелом есть. А почему не болит???


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

Так и я спрашиваю - клиника где???


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Так и я спрашиваю-клиника где???


А снимок: рентген или МРТ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

Сделать МРТ исходя из потребностей молодых докторов.

Отправить отдыхать, учитывая отсутствие клиники, но подстраховаться. Корсетировать. Иходя из знаний возрастных докторов.


Дата выезда?


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

У нас же тогда с МРТ обломалось  Я не стала потом её записывать на март.
Рентген....
Думаю, что всё же МРТ сделаем. Заодно ж поясничку увидим..

Но перелом же по любому на рентгене покажет. Это не протрузия ж...
А с другой стороны...Короче,я запуталась 

*Доктор*, так вся защита куплена. И пояс могу ж свой дать. Дата выезда-начало марта.


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Рентген....
> .


Артефакт!!! ляляляляляляляля!!!yahoo yahoo yahoo


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

Если два ренгенолога из троих скажут, что есть перелом - верьте.

Если МРТ один из двоих скажет, что перелом есть - верьте одному.

Если нет возможности успеть на МРТ. Отпустите, обьяснив ребёнку сомнения. Переложите часть отвественности на неё. Может и всё решиться, если она примет решение. Когда-то надо начинать.


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

*Кронмед*, хватит прыгать. Скажи мне честно-МРТ делать?
Но перелома ж нет? (это я с надеждой в голосе спрашиваю)

*Доктор*, Вы правы. Мы ж с барышней беседуем не один день. Она понимает последствия. Меня вытягивала, когда 11 ей было. Так что, надеюсь, разум не изменит ей.

И всё же о клинике. Боли при переломе сколько будут держаться?


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Кронмед*, хватит прыгать. Скажи мне честно-МРТ делать?
> Но перелома ж нет? (это я с надеждой в голосе спрашиваю)


Перелома нет! И даже ушиба нет! yahoo yahoo yahoo


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

Начало марта! Тогда поедет.
1. Если покажет МРТ.
2. Если не болит.
3. Если пройдет три недели.
4. Если пояс.
5. Если есть Ум.
6. Если есть контроль (с кем то едет, заодно и проверить, есть ли контроль).

Добавлено через 2 минуты 
Как отец- сделал бы МРТ, не для неё. Для себя!!


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

*Доктор*, так для себя и буду делать МРТ барышне  
Пройдет месяц до поездки.

*Кронмед*, ушиб, думаю, был. Судя по симптоматике первых дней.


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

Не! Ну я ваще люблю крестцы рассматривать, как больные так и здоровые.

Добавлено через 1 минуту 


			
				Ell;6201.

[B написал(а):
			
		

> Кронмед[/B], ушиб, думаю, был. Судя по симптоматике первых дней.


Была бы гематома под надкостницей, которая болит полгода!


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

Была визуальная припухлость. Гематому тоже вписали сегодня к перелому.
Хотите ощупать? ....(шучу, не напрягайтесь)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

Перелом всегда с гематомой.
Ушиб мягкий тканей-не всегда.
МЕсяц пройдет, и перелом зарастёт (при условии, что не болит при движениях)


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

А мог быть ушиб мягких тканей? Если это визуально было видно. Правда, синяка не было. Только припухлость.
Вдруг , как *Кронмед* говорит, несращение? Есть вероятность?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> А мог быть ушиб мягких тканей?Если это визуально было видно.Правда, синяка не было.Только припухлость.
> Вдруг , как *Кронмед* говорит, несращение?Есть вероятность?



Ушиб был!

Перелом под вопросом, пока не увидим снимки, или не сделаем МРТ!

Несращения нет! Другая рентгенологическая картина. Нельзя ошибиться при первом осмотре!


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

Учитывая, что я женщина "старая и тупая"....(с), повтроите мне, пожалуйста, что я должна сделать или на что обратить внимание.
Я начну:
1.МРТ
2.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

1. ДЕВУШКА, хоть куда!
2. Добиться снимков на руки.
3. Показать снимки ещё нескольким специалистам (на форуме, прямой специалист, как мне показалось, только доктор Зинчук)
4. Сделать МРТ
5. ПРи отсутствии перелома - отдыхать.
6. При наличии перелома и отсутствии клиники - обезопасить, предупредить, напиться, побеседовать и отправить отдыхать.


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

*Доктор!*
Спасибо  

Одна поправка в пунке намбер ван.
Женщина мне ближе к телу. :blush200:

В курилке ассоциации дам когда-нибудь.При случае.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

> Женщина мне ближе к телу.



Как Вы узнали?


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

ой...я только сейчас задумалась об оборотной стороне высказывания....:blush200: :blush200: :blush200: 
Спасибо, *Доктор*
Знаки препинания буду внимательнее ставить


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

Через S2 проходит поперечная ось крестца. И незаращения там встречаются довольно часто! Неполное поперечное. Которое как раз неопытные эскулапы принимают за перелом!

А продольные незаращения, это другая история!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2007)

Поперечное незарощение???


----------



## Ell (23 Фев 2007)

Я чего-то не понимаю?
По-моему, как раз поперечное логичнее. Нет?
Вот о продольном я б задумалась....

Теперь один вопрос - как определить, было ли это от рождения или перелом.
Судя по всему, чисто по клинике.

Знаете, господа...Я вот проснулась полчаса назад, солнце...Мысли витают, но есть одна навязчивая - перелом дал бы о себе знать за 3 недели.

Поеду-ка я к доктору....попрошу снимочки, посмотрю в глазки и спрошу - а какого ж хрена (извините), доктор, ты с переломом барышню 3 недели мурыжишь и на своих ногах отправляешь, а положить в больничку, нет? Переломчик же....


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

Переломы тазового кольца с нарушением его непрерывности в заднем отделе    
Эти повреждения встречаются крайне редко в виде вертикального перелома крестца или подвздошной кости и сопровождаются выраженным болевым синдромом и существенной кровопотерей, вызывая нарушения общего состояния больного. Механизм травмы чаще состоит в сдавлении таза в передне-заднем направлении. 

Клиника. Общее состояние больного существенно нарушено, у большинства больных диагностируется шок. Беспокоит боль в заднем отделе таза, опорная функция нарушена, положение больного пассивное. Возможны проявления клиники «острого живота», обусловленные забрюшинной гематомой. Диагноз уточняют рентгенографией

Добавлено через 1 минуту 
Переломо-вывих таза    
Переломы тазового кольца с нарушением его непрерывности в переднем и заднем отделах - переломо-вывих таза 

Эти повреждения относятся к самым тяжелым переломам таза: они у всех больных сопровождаются шоком, обусловленным болевым синдромом и выраженной кровопотерей, часто сочетаются с повреждением внутренних органов живота или мочевыводящих путей, а также повреждением конечностей. Травмы чаще наступают в результате сдавления таза, реже при падении с высоты. Возможно несколько вариантов повреждения переднего и заднего отделов таза с нарушением непрерывности: вертикальный перелом переднего и заднего отделов таза, перелом лобковой и седалищной кости и вертикальный перелом крестца, вертикальные переломы в переднем и заднем отделах на противоположных сторонах - диагональные переломы, разрывы лонного и крестцово-подвздошных сочленений-изолированные или сочетанные. «Чистых» изолированных разрывов сочленений таза практически не бывает, так как смешение в одном из них может произойти только при условии частичного или полного нарушения связочного аппарата в другом. Исключение составляет «разрыв» симфиза, возникающий при родах. 

Клиника. На первый план выступают признаки тяжелого общего состояния больного. Положение пострадавшего пассивное - конечности согнуты и тазобедренных суставах, несколько отведены и ротированы кнаружи на стороне повреждения. Движения конечностью на стороне повреждения резко ограничены и болезненны. При смещении половины таза заметна асимметрия, быстро появляется припухлость и гематома в местах перелома. Для диагностики проводить рекомендуемое некоторыми авторами сдавление таза в сагиттальной или фронтальной плоскостях нецелесообразно, так как это может привести к вторичному смещению фрагментов и усилению шоковой реакции. Диагноз уточняют рентгенографией.

Добавлено через 24 минуты 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поперечное незарощение???


Порок (тип2). нарушение слияния тел крестцовых позвонков(спина бифида антериор). Чаще всего связана с S2, через который проходит поперечная ось: флексия, экстензия S-m.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2007)

Повторюсь. Не может быть поперечного незарощения.

Всё решат снимки.


----------



## Ell (24 Фев 2007)

Я еще вот о чем подумала...
Ребенок падал, стоя на месте, рост у неё 168, худющая. 
Не с высоты ж летела...


----------



## Кронмед (25 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Я еще вот о чем подумала...
> Ребенок падал, стоя на месте, рост у неё 168, худющая.
> Не с высоты ж летела...


Я, кстати, тоже думал именно так!!!good Вектор повреждающей силы не совпадает с переломом!!!:prankster2:


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2007)

МРТ все равно сделаем


----------



## Кронмед (25 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> МРТ все равно сделаем


Чисто из любопытства ! Отсутствие диагноза - это тоже диагноз!


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2007)

Именно.
Заодно посмотреть поясницу, учитывая наследственность


----------



## Кронмед (25 Фев 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Повторюсь. Не может быть поперечного незарощения.
> 
> Всё решат снимки.


Я бы с Вами согласился, если бы сам не видел и не щупал. Есть поперечное незарощение. Это вид внутрикостного врожденного повреждения. При лёгком надавливании в зоне S3 слышен лёгкий щелчок в зонеS2. 

И рентгенологи тоже на этот дефект указывают, т.е. есть несращение тел крестцовых позвонков, при всём том, что сокрализация их поперечных отростков сохранена.
umnik umnik umnik 
_____________________________________________


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2007)

Обзвонила (до кого дозвонилась -выходной всё же).
Неутешительно. Месяц до МРТ.
Завтра попробую еще что-то предпринять, чтоб побыстрее.
Хотя, капельку успокоилась. Ляля выглядит достаточно здоровой и жизнерадостной барышней. Надеюсь, перелома нет все же.

Добавлено через 20 часов 29 минут 
Докладываю.
Сегодня смотрела зав. клиникой. Вместе со снимками.
Вкратце -был вызван врач, получил нагоняй.

Никакого перелома там и в помине нет.

Теперь я в задумчивости - а стоит ли делать МРТ, если никакого криминала не обнаружено по рентгену? Или перестать мурыжить ребенка?

Снимки уже на руках, станет поменьше работы, постараюсь сюда все же выложить.


----------



## Ell (27 Фев 2007)

Изучила снимки. Качество совсем хромает. На свой непрофессиональный взгляд перелома не увидела. Гематому видно.
Долго думала что за загогулина прямо на канале белого цвета в районе
L (не стала считать какой именно).Переволновалась жутко!
Потом дошло...серьга в пупке, ёлки....yahoo


----------



## Кронмед (28 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Изучила снимки.


МРТ? или рентген?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Я, кстати, тоже думал именно так!!!good Вектор повреждающей силы не совпадает с переломом!!!:prankster2:



А откуда информация про вектор перелома, что-то я её не нашёл?

Добавлено через 2 минуты 


Ell написал(а):


> Обзвонила (до кого дозвонилась -выходной всё же).
> Неутешительно. Месяц до МРТ.
> Завтра попробую еще что-то предпринять, чтоб побыстрее.
> Хотя, капельку успокоилась. Ляля выглядит достаточно здоровой и жизнерадостной барышней. Надеюсь, перелома нет все же.
> ...



Нет перелома. Не надо МРТ. Надо ЛФК.


----------



## Ell (28 Фев 2007)

*Кронмед*, рентген.

*Доктор*, ясно, спасибо.

Вообщем, буду держать на контроле, но ребенка мучать перестану.


----------



## Кронмед (1 Мар 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Докладываю.
> Сегодня смотрела зав. клиникой. Вместе со снимками.
> Вкратце -был вызван врач, получил нагоняй.
> 
> Никакого перелома там и в помине нет..


Я бы таким докторам харю кирзачами чистил!furious furious furious


----------



## Ell (1 Мар 2007)

Ну мало ли что у доктора в жизни в этот момент происходит?  Все ж мы люди...
У меня теперь иная забота - надо проверить голову барышне. Не знаю, с чего начать и куда теперь идти...чтобы не нарваться еще на что-нибудь подобное


----------

